# How can my husband living in India join me in UAE?



## ExpatLibrarian (Nov 10, 2013)

I wonder if anyone can answer my question. About 8 months ago I married my husband in India in a Hindu ceremony, though there were no papers signed. Until I lost my job here in the US my plan was to sponsor his visa to the US. Now that I have a job offer in the UAE I am wondering how he can join me seeing that we do not have a legal marriage(yet). AFAIK there is no civil marriage in UAE and Hindu marriages performed at the Hindu temple in Dubai are not legally recognized. I was thinking we could go to another country(Thailand maybe) and have a civil wedding and then he could come join me on a spouse visa. Is this a feasible plan? I don't think he could find a UAE job before leaving India and would have to look for work once he is there with me. Even if he could get his own work visa there is the issue of us living in sin in the eyes of the UAE .gov.


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

ExpatLibrarian said:


> I wonder if anyone can answer my question. About 8 months ago I married my husband in India in a Hindu ceremony, though there were no papers signed. Until I lost my job here in the US my plan was to sponsor his visa to the US. Now that I have a job offer in the UAE I am wondering how he can join me seeing that we do not have a legal marriage(yet). AFAIK there is no civil marriage in UAE and Hindu marriages performed at the Hindu temple in Dubai are not legally recognized. I was thinking we could go to another country(Thailand maybe) and have a civil wedding and then he could come join me on a spouse visa. Is this a feasible plan? I don't think he could find a UAE job before leaving India and would have to look for work once he is there with me. Even if he could get his own work visa there is the issue of us living in sin in the eyes of the UAE .gov.


O dear we were doing ok on the other thread, where to begin? you have done some research I think but what we found was that to sponsor a spouse you have to have your marriage cert attested in the country in which the marriage takes place so if you go to Thailand you will probably need to find out how to get that side of things done. That is the first step after the marriage but I would guess that it will not be a quick process best of luck with this one


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Why not just remarry in India and get a certificate? Or register the current marriage in India and get one? Surely that can be done? After all, other people who are Hindus marry and come here.


----------



## ExpatLibrarian (Nov 10, 2013)

I believe there is a residency requirement to register a marriage in India and they have all kinds of crazy rules and regulations, since I am American I don't think it would be so straightforward - will need to find out.


----------



## ExpatLibrarian (Nov 10, 2013)

Andy17 said:


> O dear we were doing ok on the other thread, where to begin? you have done some research I think but what we found was that to sponsor a spouse you have to have your marriage cert attested in the country in which the marriage takes place so if you go to Thailand you will probably need to find out how to get that side of things done. That is the first step after the marriage but I would guess that it will not be a quick process best of luck with this one


I was thinking Thailand because I have read that lots of Indians are going there to get married - there is a company (Siam Legal) which offers legal services to foreigners and I think I will ask if they have ever dealt with a couple marrying in Thailand and intending to live in the UAE. Sigh, so many questions, just need to get there, settle down and start working first.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

ExpatLibrarian said:


> I believe there is a residency requirement to register a marriage in India and they have all kinds of crazy rules and regulations, since I am American I don't think it would be so straightforward - will need to find out.


Why not ask that question on the India forum on here?


----------



## ExpatLibrarian (Nov 10, 2013)

I didn't think of that, good idea, thanks


----------



## engmilad (Dec 7, 2013)

I think in Bahrain there is a Civil marriage 

And there is in Lebanon for sure


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

engmilad said:


> I think in Bahrain there is a Civil marriage And there is in Lebanon for sure


There's many places they could go but OP's husband has an Indian passport and getting him a visa will take time. Best to research the potential where the initial ceremony took place and extend from there as it could be more straightforward.


----------



## ExpatLibrarian (Nov 10, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> There's many places they could go but OP's husband has an Indian passport and getting him a visa will take time. Best to research the potential where the initial ceremony took place and extend from there as it could be more straightforward.


I was thinking Thailand specifically because I know there are a lot of Indian tourists who go there and it is pretty easy for them to get a visa and they market wedding packages to Indians plus there is no residency requirement as there is in India.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

ExpatLibrarian said:


> I was thinking Thailand specifically because I know there are a lot of Indian tourists who go there and it is pretty easy for them to get a visa and they market wedding packages to Indians plus there is no residency requirement as there is in India.


 I know but you just need to know that you can attest all your documents easily so they can be processed here. That's where there possibly may be a bit of a challenge. Suggest that's what you need to research on the Thailand forum before you make the call. So, you would need to know exactly what you need for here and where you can get it done there. You will probably need translations too. Aside from the cost, you need to know the company you use there is genuine. Why not do some research on weddings in India as a 'tourist' and contact a couple of companies to put the feelers out to see what they come back with at the same time? You may find they have ways of doing things through their contacts that you don't....


----------

